# Picked Up Our 2011 Keystone Outback 312Bh Last Week (Moonlight Interior



## dwalton5

Hello Everyone! We have been on this site for awhile trying to help us decide which Outback would fit our lifestyle and finally fell in love with the 2011 Outback 312BH. After waiting 4 long months to have it made - we were holding out on the Moonlight Interior which only started being manufactured at the end of March. We picked it up last week and cannot wait to go on our first trip. We absolutely love it!!! The Moonlight interior was worth the wait - it is so rich and classy looking - it feels like you are in a top of the line 5th wheel or motor home.

We are so pleased with it that we want to tell everyone about the great deal we got, so you can all benefit from our hard work and research. As you may already know the outback 312BH comes with everything - no extras needed - everything is included which makes ordering simple (no hidden fees). So once we knew what we wanted we just got on the computer and did research. We live on Long Island, NY and knew that we would be traveling a distance to purchase since there are no active dealers on the island - so since we were already going to be dealing with no service, we just hunted for the best price. Well after months of research we wound up getting a price of $22,100 from Pete's RV in VT. After buying the electric hitch and tow equipment, plus the warranty (we got an internet special of $906.00!!!!)and taxes, we were able to drive off the lot with paying $26k total. So far that is the best price that I have seen online or in this forum. The reason we were able to get such a great price is because Pete's orders in such large bulk that they get a better price than others. We also found a few Wholesalers in OH and Michigan that would only match the price. Since Pete's was closest to us - we went with them. Like I said before price was what mattered to us most. The only problem that we had with Pete's was that since they were only making about a grand on the deal, they didn't give us the best 'welcoming' and called me 'difficult' when I was at the bank (closing on the RV loan) when I needed supporting documents faxed over. My wife said that it felt like 'we were standing in front of them with our checkbook in hand and they were refusing to give us a pen to sign the check.' As if they wanted to kill the deal so they could sell it for more now since the season has picked up for them (we ordered it in January). I am sure they could too since we have the newest and sought after interior of Moonlight. We could probably sell it now and make a 3-4 thousand dollar profit. So who could blame them, right?? The service techs at Pete's RV were fantastic!!! The friendliest people I met in VT. Pete's RV also let us sleep in our TT the night before pick up (which saved us in Hotel $$) it was hooked up to water and electric when we got there and we were able to quickly start on our checklist and inspection of the TT for the morning. It made the next morning go MUCH quicker - were were in and out in under 2 hours! So overall it was a great experience - Pete's gave us a fantastic price - and we are loving our new TT.

We had been researching for a new TT for 2 years now and have been driving all over the states to make sure we were making the most informed decision and finally after the last Hershey RV show decided that we were going to take the plunge and started the 3 months of research that led us to Pete's and the 312BH - Well worth the work when you consider we saved most likely $6k if not more. So please if you have any questions about research and price hunting - feel free to email me. If you need a copy of the invoice to make sure you get the best price let me know and I will try to help the best I can. Also if you would like to see any pictures of the Moonlight interior - let me know and I can email them off to you. It really was worth the wait. We are loving it!!! Now the real fun begins...


----------



## rdvholtwood

Welcome to the Outbackers! and Congrats on your new 312BH!!!


Happy Camping!!


----------



## Nathan

Congrats on the new OB!!!


----------



## go6car

Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy!!!! (I'm a former Huntington Bay native!







)

Happy camping!


----------



## Southpaw

Glad to hear everything turned out well. I'm hoping for the same experience next year when we upgrade to an Open Range...


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Sounds GREAT!!!

Now, as a "Newbie" you might not know all the rules here...so I'll let it slide this time. The rules are clear that you must post pictures of you new Outback within 24hrs of purchase.








(kidding of course...but do post some if you have them)


----------



## huntr70

Just an FYI about Pete's RV.......they won't be able to offer that pricing ever again for Keystone products.

What they had been doing was open a "business" in Indiana so they didn't have to pay the freight and other charges from Keystone. Problem was, they were selling them out of Vermont, then shipping them from Indiana, which is a no-no...

Keystone has slapped their hands and withdrawn the cut throat pricing that Pete's was able to offer.

Just learned this today from our Sales Manager.

Steve


----------



## dhdb

huntr70 said:


> Just an FYI about Pete's RV.......they won't be able to offer that pricing ever again for Keystone products.
> 
> What they had been doing was open a "business" in Indiana so they didn't have to pay the freight and other charges from Keystone. Problem was, they were selling them out of Vermont, then shipping them from Indiana, which is a no-no...
> 
> Keystone has slapped their hands and withdrawn the cut throat pricing that Pete's was able to offer.
> 
> Just learned this today from our Sales Manager.
> 
> Steve


Did Keystone stop their exclusive pricing to "wholesalers" and now everyone (wholesalers and rv dealers) pays the same prices?


----------



## huntr70

dhdb said:


> Just an FYI about Pete's RV.......they won't be able to offer that pricing ever again for Keystone products.
> 
> What they had been doing was open a "business" in Indiana so they didn't have to pay the freight and other charges from Keystone. Problem was, they were selling them out of Vermont, then shipping them from Indiana, which is a no-no...
> 
> Keystone has slapped their hands and withdrawn the cut throat pricing that Pete's was able to offer.
> 
> Just learned this today from our Sales Manager.
> 
> Steve


Did Keystone stop their exclusive pricing to "wholesalers" and now everyone (wholesalers and rv dealers) pays the same prices?
[/quote]

That's what we've been told.

We'll see if it happens or not.


----------



## willingtonpaul

congrats on the 312BH. it was a close call for us, but we went with the rear master bed room on our 310BQ. they are both awesome units.
and i tend to think that this "wholesale pricing" issue will be cleared up soon enough. keystone is most likely just saving face with other dealers over this.....the last thing they want to do is cutoff distribution channels....


----------



## dmodechicky

Congrats! That is the model we just purchased. Ours has the Russet interior.


----------



## TexanThompsons

congrats! Post pictures soon as I'm interested to see this new moonlight interior!


----------



## huntr70

TexanThompsons said:


> congrats! Post pictures soon as I'm interested to see this new moonlight interior!


The Moonlight interior can be seen on the Keystone RV website...

Steve


----------



## pyro383

I picked up a 2010 Outback 312BH about 3 weeks ago.

I seached the internet and several dealers from as far as 1000miles including RVWholesalers and RV Direct. Went to the Atlantic City RV show and came down to the above mentioned and the Laredo 303TG.

Called a few dealers and worked out a price with Garick RV in Northern NJ. Great people to deal with and nice storefront. I got it for $23,300 but had factored in tolls, time driving, gas and hotel.
I got financing through EssexCredit using my Costco membership, 6.74% 12yrs

Just a quick question because I could not find it in the manual, how do you manually crank in the slides if needed?


----------



## twincam

Congrats on the new Outback!!!


----------



## dwalton5

TexanThompsons said:


> congrats! Post pictures soon as I'm interested to see this new moonlight interior!


Here are some pics of the interior with the Moonlight interior... it was taken with my cell phone. The solid color is like a taupe and the paisley pattern has shades of gray, beige, tan and black.


----------



## sfsurvivor

ALERT!!!
HI and congrats on your new 312BH - - We also just bought one!!!!! We traded in out 06 Dutchmen - - - The set up of the unit is great, - we have had a few issues that are being corrected - - fridge and DVD player etc - - but overall, it is the best we've had over the years - - There is one "BIG" issue I would like to share - - having had travel trailers , pop ups, tents, etc. for the past 20 plus, we were excited to have a NEW automatic awning vs the old manual type. BIG BIG mistake!!! You cannot secure the electric type awnings, you cannot use the de-flappers and you can NOT strap them down - you cannot leave up at night or when you leave because of the wind - - they do make a auto wind device which will automatically roll up the awning but that means you can't leave anything under it exposed and you can never use your tiki lights because it may roll up with them in place. 
We contacted Dometic who manufactures the awnings and they had no resolvement and offered little to help us - - we contacted Keystone and they basically said "Oh well" you bought it that way, and that the awning is not meant to be used for anything other than a sun shade








Our dealer said they would make calls but that if neither Keystone nor Dometic would step up, there was little they can do for us








Now just so everyone knows, many of the mfg are now installing these on their new fiberglass sided campers and is a standard, non option - - so, if you are unhappy as we are - please contact Keystone and register a complaint so they learn - - We found out Camping World is Dometic's main/largest distributor - - we will be having ours changed out for about $1000 (ouch) but we want our patio!!! 
Hope we've helped others not make the same mistake we made - - Michael & Barbara


----------



## huntr70

sfsurvivor said:


> ALERT!!!
> HI and congrats on your new 312BH - - We also just bought one!!!!! We traded in out 06 Dutchmen - - - The set up of the unit is great, - we have had a few issues that are being corrected - - fridge and DVD player etc - - but overall, it is the best we've had over the years - - There is one "BIG" issue I would like to share - - having had travel trailers , pop ups, tents, etc. for the past 20 plus, we were excited to have a NEW automatic awning vs the old manual type. BIG BIG mistake!!! You cannot secure the electric type awnings, you cannot use the de-flappers and you can NOT strap them down - you cannot leave up at night or when you leave because of the wind - - they do make a auto wind device which will automatically roll up the awning but that means you can't leave anything under it exposed and you can never use your tiki lights because it may roll up with them in place.
> We contacted Dometic who manufactures the awnings and they had no resolvement and offered little to help us - - we contacted Keystone and they basically said "Oh well" you bought it that way, and that the awning is not meant to be used for anything other than a sun shade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our dealer said they would make calls but that if neither Keystone nor Dometic would step up, there was little they can do for us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now just so everyone knows, many of the mfg are now installing these on their new fiberglass sided campers and is a standard, non option - - so, if you are unhappy as we are - please contact Keystone and register a complaint so they learn - - We found out Camping World is Dometic's main/largest distributor - - we will be having ours changed out for about $1000 (ouch) but we want our patio!!!
> Hope we've helped others not make the same mistake we made - - Michael & Barbara


Yes, they are pretty much standard on all RV's now except entry level.

Wind is not awning friendly, and there has been several discussions about rain and wind and how the awning companies decalare them as sun shades. Unfortunately, without doing the research on them beforehand, you are going to pay the price now to have it changed out...

The only wind sensor awnings are on the motorhomes and some extremely high end fifth wheels. Most of these that are used on the trailers aren't even adaptable to the wind sensors.

Steve


----------



## clarkely

I agree i like the old awning ............. but you can strap them down.

I use this Awning Strap and it has been Awesome!!! i pu it on....at night or in wind, i adjust the dump arms all the way down and strap them down.

I want to but have not gotten around to taking the small flimsy Aluminum Chanel at the adjustment part and beefing it up and making it stronger - cause after you strap it down, that is the next weak link.

Good Luck


----------



## topjudge

dwalton5 said:


> Hello Everyone! We have been on this site for awhile trying to help us decide which Outback would fit our lifestyle and finally fell in love with the 2011 Outback 312BH. After waiting 4 long months to have it made - we were holding out on the Moonlight Interior which only started being manufactured at the end of March. We picked it up last week and cannot wait to go on our first trip. We absolutely love it!!! The Moonlight interior was worth the wait - it is so rich and classy looking - it feels like you are in a top of the line 5th wheel or motor home.
> 
> We are so pleased with it that we want to tell everyone about the great deal we got, so you can all benefit from our hard work and research. As you may already know the outback 312BH comes with everything - no extras needed - everything is included which makes ordering simple (no hidden fees). So once we knew what we wanted we just got on the computer and did research. We live on Long Island, NY and knew that we would be traveling a distance to purchase since there are no active dealers on the island - so since we were already going to be dealing with no service, we just hunted for the best price. Well after months of research we wound up getting a price of $22,100 from Pete's RV in VT. After buying the electric hitch and tow equipment, plus the warranty (we got an internet special of $906.00!!!!)and taxes, we were able to drive off the lot with paying $26k total. So far that is the best price that I have seen online or in this forum. The reason we were able to get such a great price is because Pete's orders in such large bulk that they get a better price than others. We also found a few Wholesalers in OH and Michigan that would only match the price. Since Pete's was closest to us - we went with them. Like I said before price was what mattered to us most. The only problem that we had with Pete's was that since they were only making about a grand on the deal, they didn't give us the best 'welcoming' and called me 'difficult' when I was at the bank (closing on the RV loan) when I needed supporting documents faxed over. My wife said that it felt like 'we were standing in front of them with our checkbook in hand and they were refusing to give us a pen to sign the check.' As if they wanted to kill the deal so they could sell it for more now since the season has picked up for them (we ordered it in January). I am sure they could too since we have the newest and sought after interior of Moonlight. We could probably sell it now and make a 3-4 thousand dollar profit. So who could blame them, right?? The service techs at Pete's RV were fantastic!!! The friendliest people I met in VT. Pete's RV also let us sleep in our TT the night before pick up (which saved us in Hotel $$) it was hooked up to water and electric when we got there and we were able to quickly start on our checklist and inspection of the TT for the morning. It made the next morning go MUCH quicker - were were in and out in under 2 hours! So overall it was a great experience - Pete's gave us a fantastic price - and we are loving our new TT.
> 
> We had been researching for a new TT for 2 years now and have been driving all over the states to make sure we were making the most informed decision and finally after the last Hershey RV show decided that we were going to take the plunge and started the 3 months of research that led us to Pete's and the 312BH - Well worth the work when you consider we saved most likely $6k if not more. So please if you have any questions about research and price hunting - feel free to email me. If you need a copy of the invoice to make sure you get the best price let me know and I will try to help the best I can. Also if you would like to see any pictures of the Moonlight interior - let me know and I can email them off to you. It really was worth the wait. We are loving it!!! Now the real fun begins...


Greetings. I just saw your post about your purchase. Congratulations. You said that Moonlight interior was worth waiting for. I just ordered an Outback with Moonlight interior but I have never been really seen it other than in pictures and I am not clear on just what the colors are. Regardless it appears in the pictures as better for me than the other two choices. How would you describe the colors? The bed cover looks like black or gray and cream. Am I close? How would you describe them? I can't wait to pick mine up.


----------

